# Irrigation Help



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

This is my 2nd year at this home and pretty furstated with the irrigation setup in the backyard. (Front isn't 100% optimal but pretty close.)

Basically tons of coverage missing, not enough head to head coverage. 
My yard looks even worse after running them because the mismatched spots of confused grass.

I did basic find tuning, adjusting the range, radius and replacing heads.

My questions is, is there a method to locate sprinklers that may have been capped or clogged without literllay digging holes everywhere?


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe somebody knows this answer but I don't. The most likely answer is whomever installed the sprinklers did not do it right. Just run new lines and don't waste your time. My yard and 2 neighbors all had/have the same issue you are having. It seems to be a common problem.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> Maybe somebody knows this answer but I don't. The most likely answer is whomever installed the sprinklers did not do it right. Just run new lines and don't waste your time. My yard and 2 neighbors all had/have the same issue you are having. It seems to be a common problem.


Huh, strange but brilliant, i havent thought of abandoning the old lines instead of just running new ones.... good idea!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry, I couldn't give you the answer that you were directly asking for but I'd give it a day or 2 in case somebody has that answer. I just went through the same scenario you described with digging randomly and it was incredibly frustrating because I kept thinking "they had to have installed something here" - I even went as far as applying gly and scalping the area lol. Decided that after wasting a couple of hrs I would just redo the zone since it was a huge mess. If yours is not that bad it could be as simple as running some funny pipe off the laterals. I also took pics and made a chart for future reference in the event I need to make changes. Just make sure your zone can handle the increased heads. Oh, I also didn't find any missing heads either -- neither have my neighbors lol. GL


----------

